# When to refill 20lb cylinder to avoid EOTD



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently acquired a 20lb cylinder with a cheap milwuakee ma957 and I'm quiet nervous about the whole end of tank dump. With my dual stage regulator I was able to use my 10lb cylinder all the way to the very end with a constant pressure and no end of tank dump, but with this milwuakee i've read tons of horror stories about them being prone to end of tank dumps. 

Realistically, at what PSI level should you begin to worry and need to get the cylinder refiled to avoid the end of tank dump?

thanks


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Once the high pressure gauge starts moving you are getting close to the end of the tank. Depending on your use could be good for weeks or days, but if you are concerned, go and get it filled. O ran with a Meter and a solinoid so I never worried about the end of tank dump.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

cliff said:


> Once the high pressure gauge starts moving you are getting close to the end of the tank. Depending on your use could be good for weeks or days, but if you are concerned, go and get it filled. O ran with a Meter and a solinoid so I never worried about the end of tank dump.


When you say you ran with a "meter" and a solenoid so you didn't worry about an end of tank dump what exactly are you talking about when you say meter? Are you referring to a metering valve? I have a solenoid and needle valve attached but to me that wouldn't make any difference on a EOTD because the solenoid and needle valve are going to be open when the pressure is working anyway so I don't see how that'd make any difference..?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, should have said PH meter to make it clear. 

You set a floor value on it, and when the ph is above that it opens the solenoid and allows the CO2 to flow, below the floor value it closes the solenoid and the CO2 stops.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

cliff said:


> Sorry, should have said PH meter to make it clear.
> 
> You set a floor value on it, and when the ph is above that it opens the solenoid and allows the CO2 to flow, below the floor value it closes the solenoid and the CO2 stops.


Ahhh okay a PH meter makes much more sense now haha. I wish I had that option but a PH meter is quite a luxury for me lol, thanks though.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

If you consider the benefits of a pH monitor (safety for fish, automation of delivery which leads to greater efficiency, no dump - again increased efficiency, less $ wasted) and consider it's cost, in relation to the cost of a pressurized system and it quickly becomes a no brainer.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> If you consider the benefits of a pH monitor (safety for fish, automation of delivery which leads to greater efficiency, no dump - again increased efficiency, less $ wasted) and consider it's cost, in relation to the cost of a pressurized system and it quickly becomes a no brainer.


A PH monitor/controller can be quite expensive unless you buy it in the u.s which I can't but thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rather than a pH controller, you could just go for a dual stage regulator that will be able to keep the delivery pressure consistent (you can run the cylinder to emptiness without risk of EOTD).


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

what is the realistic cost for dual stage regulator and where to get them?

I keep reading it here and on TPT that you can find dual stage regulator and needle valve for cheap if you are patient but they don't mention where and what model though.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> Rather than a pH controller, you could just go for a dual stage regulator that will be able to keep the delivery pressure consistent (you can run the cylinder to emptiness without risk of EOTD).


I already have a dual stage regulator and I love it compared to my single stage, with the dual just like you said you're able to use the entire cylinder without risk of EOTD. I was just curious as to how to avoid it and what people do with single stage regulators as I have no experience with them, only dual stage.



GAT said:


> what is the realistic cost for dual stage regulator and where to get them?
> 
> I keep reading it here and on TPT that you can find dual stage regulator and needle valve for cheap if you are patient but they don't mention where and what model though.


Please keep the original thread on subject please. There is more than enough information out there on dual stage regulators, brands to buy and models, just do your research.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Please keep the original thread on subject please. There is more than enough information out there on dual stage regulators, brands to buy and models, just do your research.


You are right, apologies


----------

